# IMODIUM for scours????



## haeema (Jan 18, 2008)

Can IMODIUM be used for scours if you don't have access to scour hault? I have seen people use Pepto & I have that also. But, Imodium works better for us so...... If I can use it for a goat, how much for a 6 week old doeling? I have tried cutting the bottle back a little. I use a bottle brush in bleach water to wash bottles & nipples and rinse VERY well.

Thank you,
Trudy


----------



## Tallabred (Jun 12, 2008)

I have read before that immodium is not good for goats - especially 6 wks old. What are you putting in your bottle? What is her temp? How is she acting?


----------



## haeema (Jan 18, 2008)

No temp...using some scour ease but not success. I have some probios powder and some corid but not used them yet. I was trying to stop the scours first.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

What kind of milk are you using?

Imodium stops up the intestine, it isn't recommended for kids, and never adult goats.

Did you fecal and see why she has scours? If it isn't too much milk or change of temp of the milk than stopping up the scours is not the answer.

Scour halt is for e-coli, nothing else, so you haven't fixed anything by giving that. Not sure what scour ease is. Pepto is the same thing, stopping up scours that is bacterial, cocci or worms (are the kids on prevention?) is not going to treat anything.

There is so much old miss-information out there about scours and kids, how to treat it, what works and really a lot of it can simply kill your kids. Be careful out there!

If you aren't using prevention than your kids likely has cocci, it's pretty matter of fact in the south. Vicki


----------



## haeema (Jan 18, 2008)

It could be changing the temp of the milk. We have had family care flighted & sent by ambulance to Dallas and my son wasn't "Supervised" as to the temp of the milk. No, they are not on prevention but I do have some corid. What is the dosage for it, if you don't mind?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

If they haven't been on prevention than you have to start them on a sulfa, get the Dimethox 40% and use it at 1cc per 10 pounds daily, I would do it for 21 days and then start your Corid for prevention or simply use 5 days of the Dimethox 40% for 5 days every 21 days. Banamine also helps with cocci outbreaks and scours because it calms the gut and brings down inflammation. Why you want to figure this out and why fecal sampling is key is that if you don't kick cocci butt in the next few days the diarrhea the kid is having is scarring it's intestine forever, it can't then grow to it's potential. Why prevention is so key in areas like ours. Vicki


----------



## haeema (Jan 18, 2008)

Thank you so much for your wisdom. I for one, truly appreciate it!


----------



## haeema (Jan 18, 2008)

I just checked and we do not have Dimethox 40% at my feed stores anywhere close to us. Is there another sulphur med I can use?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

The problem with them is dosages. There is just way to much guessing for my taste. There is a hundred different sulfa somethings and many have the same dosages given on most sites be it 12.5% or even more, so you know it's guessing. We know the dosages on dimethox order it from jeffers. I used sulfaquinoxiline from pipevet.com for years with excellent results, but sulfaquin isn't packaged like it used to either it's only for fowl. So pick your poison carefully  If you get Albon from the vet, take in the mg/kg off saanendoah.com's med list in goat keeping 101, they have stronger solutions for dogs and cats, because once again the albon sulfamethazine sold is 12.5% is sulfamethazine stronger than sulfa something else? Who knows!

It saves so much money to just order yearling from jeffers than paying feed stores to order from jeffers and then add their price to your stuff. Vicki


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

No on the imodium and I would say no on pepto or anything till you figure out what is going on and why the scours


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Stopping up the gut just lets the bacteria multiply inside the kid and eventually penetrate the blood stream and you will have a dead kid unless you let the toxins out. Keeping it hydrated while it is scouring is more important than stopping the scours artificially.

You did not answer what kind of milk. That makes a very big difference and the milk could be your problem.

What is temp of the kid?
How much do you feed?
What are you feeding?

By six weeks you should have done 2 cocci series in the south in the spring.
Check out 101 for kid care.
Lee


----------

